# Is this Big Tobacco's death rattle?



## Alex (15/10/14)

http://vapingiraffe.blogspot.no/2014/10/are-we-seeing-big-tobaccos-death-rattle.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## hands (15/10/14)

vaping will survive bans, restrictions and will continue to grow for a few year to come. viva the revolution

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

